
Your washing machine could make you money with an ‘Uber for laundry’ - ollysmit
http://www.thememo.com/2016/11/28/your-washing-machine-electrolux-could-make-you-money-with-an-uber-for-laundry/
======
iamdave
_Would you use it?_

Honestly? No. I'm curious what others think but my trust for the 'gig' or
'sharing' or whatever new %adjective% gets conjured up next week by
%news_outlet% is entirely gone.

